

NYPD: All mosques are terrorism organizations - sahrizv
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/world/us/New-York-police-department-designates-mosques-as-terrorism-organizations/articleshow/22115548.cms

======
dllthomas
I don't get "all" from the article.

~~~
sahrizv
From the original article from Time: [http://nation.time.com/2013/08/28/nypd-
designates-mosques-as...](http://nation.time.com/2013/08/28/nypd-designates-
mosques-as-terrorism-organizations/?iid=obnetwork)

 _" NYPD lawyers proposed a new tactic, the TEI, that allowed officers to
monitor political or religious speech whenever the “facts or circumstances
reasonably indicate” that groups of two or more people were involved in
plotting terrorism or other violent crime." and

"Doing so allowed police, in effect, to treat anyone who attends prayer
services as a potential suspect. Sermons, ordinarily protected by the First
Amendment, could be monitored and recorded." and also,

"And under the new Handschu guidelines, no one outside the NYPD could question
the secret practice."_

While I agree that the NYPD explicitly hasn't labeled _all_ mosques, the laws
mentioned above allow them to treat _all_ mosques as potential trrorst
organizations. And no one can question them.

~~~
dllthomas
The headline still seems incorrect and unnecessarily inflammatory.

~~~
sahrizv
I agree on that.

Maybe one of these will fit our sensibilities:

"NYPD's actions suggest they can label all mosques as potential terrorism
organizations."

"NYPD's actions suggest they have a right to secretly or openly spy on men
praying in any mosque in New York."

"NYPD's actions suggest they are overriding constitutional rights of Muslims
praying in mosques, in the name of security."

(All of these are straightforward conclusions from the article.)

~~~
dllthomas
With regard to the first, "any" would be more correct than "all" \- otherwise,
I agree with those.

~~~
sahrizv
I agree. Thanks for your comments!

